# Call of Duty-multiplayer CD Key?



## geee dubbb (Dec 28, 2004)

Hi
whenever i try to get into call of duty multiplayer it says "cd key in use-please try again later"
anyone know what that means?
how can i fix it?
thanks!


----------



## JokerFMJ (Dec 26, 2004)

Is it a new copy that you bought from the store? If so then return it to the store and tell them the problem, they should give you a new copy of the game.

If it's a cracked/copied version of the game, then that would explain it.

CD Key's are used in multiplayer games so that people can't buy one copy and burn copies for 50 friends (essentially stealing money from the companies pockets). Each copy of the game needs an original CD Key to access servers and play multiplayer.

Sometimes what happens is people go into stores and steal CD Key's from the individual games. That may be what happened on your copy if you just bought it from the store.

If you bought it from a garage sale/flea market type thing, they probably copied the game and are using the CD Key themselves.


----------

